# New species?



## Jorch (Sep 18, 2007)

I came across this post on a taiwan forum.. it says it was formally described as paph charlesworthii var kanchanaburi and now it has been renamed to paph vejvarutianum? Anyhow, taxonomy aside, I am quite fond of this little flower, especially the dorsal. 

http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=2753&show=0


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a link to the new Paph.

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/enshinshu40.html

Ramon


----------



## ORG (Sep 18, 2007)

Dear Jorch,
theplant was not described officially as _Paph charlesworthii_ var _kanchanaburi_, it came in trade under this name. So it had no official name before it was described officially as _Paph. vejvarutianum_.
Perhaps we will see in the future, when we have more information and when we have seen more plants, that it is only a regional form or variety of Paph. barbigerum.

Best gretings

Olaf


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't see the staminode, but it looks allot like a barbigerum??


----------



## Hien (Sep 18, 2007)

I am no expert, but I agree that it does look like barbigerum


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe it is really a geographic variation of Paph charlesworthii with a white dorsal instead of pink. They have been imported into the US in the 1980's as charlesworthii and were largely discarded as being "inferior" versions of charlesworthii. People were disappointed when the dorsals were mostly white instead of pink. Charlesworthii and barbigerum are very closely related, my assertion is based on my impression of the one plant I saw. (not my plant, rather the plant of a grower who posts on the other slipper forum)


----------



## Jorch (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Olaf! I was hoping you can weigh in on this issue. 

It does remind me of a barbigerum more than a charlesworthii, perhaps I'm used to seeing charlesworthii = big (pink) dorsals..


----------



## ORG (Sep 18, 2007)

Dear Leo, Hien and Jorch,
the plants were imported around 1980 to USA and also England with Paph. charleswortii and as var. kanchanaburi, because the plants were very similar and the bud looks like a charlewsworthii. But the flower is really different to charlesworthii. Here some examples







The following pictures were published in 'Die Orchidee' in the article with the original description





Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Jorch (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Olaf! The two sets of pictures look so different! The flower in the first set reminds me more of a tranlielianum and the second flower looks so barbigerum-like.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 18, 2007)

They are actually turning up as barbigerum. While the flower may resemble barbigerum somewhat, the plants are much larger...in fact, probably larger than charlesworthii. Take care, Eric


----------



## ORG (Sep 19, 2007)

Dear Jorch,
Paph. tranlienianum is very different to this plant.
Here a typical clone of this species






Best greetings

Olaf


----------

